# Php Script aus Java Applikation starten



## hektor79 (21. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich unter allgemeines richtig bin, aber was besseres hab ich nicht gefunden.

Ich habe eine kleine Java Applikation erstellt und möchte das diese ein php Script aufruft,
und diesem Parameter übergibt.
Ich weiss zwar das das nicht die standard Vorgehensweise ist, aber ich muss es trotzdem so machen.
In dem PHP Script sind bereits wichtige Funktionalitäten,
welche ich benutzen und nicht neu entwickeln soll.
Leider fehlt mir dazu schonmal der Ansatz wie so etwas funktionieren kann,
auch google hat da nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.

Wäre schon wenn mir da jemand einen Ansatz liefern kann, danke im voraus...


----------



## tuxedo (21. Apr 2008)

Liegt die PHP-File auf einem Webserver mit PHP-Fähigkeiten? Dann schau mal nach "UrlConnection".

Wenn nicht, dann brauchst du einen PHP-Interpreter.

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (21. Apr 2008)

```
String link = "http://www.meineadresse.com";
		URL url = new URL(link);
    URLConnection site    = url.openConnection();
    InputStream is        = site.getInputStream();
    InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(is);
    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);
    String line = null;
    while((line = br.readLine()) != null)
    	System.out.println(line);
```

versuch das mal, habs jetzt nicht getestet, da ich hier in der arbeit mit eclipse niciht durch die firewall darf ;-(


----------

